# متحسـبوش يـا بـنـات أن الجـواز راحـة



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

*متحسبوش يا بنات ان الجواز راحة 

ومتزعلوش يا بنات ان قولنا بصراحة 

ان الجواز عمره عمره ما كان راحة *

*طبعا كل بنت نفسها ف اليوم دا
*





*
وبعد كدا *





*وبعدها*






*عشان تعرفوا ان الجواز بيأذى البنات 
يعنى اللى عاوز يتخن يتجوز **

*






*وبعدها هتخلفى عيال متشرده كدا ويكون شكلك عفش بالشكل دا
*
*




*
*وبعدين بقى لما يجيلك كل امراض الدنيا تكون شكلك كدا
*
*





*
*انا بقول نفضلوا كده بدون جواز احسن*



*مع تحياتى ههههههههه*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى اوى يارورو 
بس اولادها  مش شبهها خالص جم منين دول :99:
تفتكرى فيه حد هيتعظ ؟ ابدااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى اوى يارورو
> بس اولادها  مش شبهها خالص جم منين دول :99:
> تفتكرى فيه حد هيتعظ ؟ ابدااااااا


*اكيد شبه باباهم يا روز ههههههههههه
معتقدش 
نورتى يا قمر *​


----------



## اليعازر (24 يناير 2013)

ههههه...

موضوع لطيف يا رور ( بتذكريني بابنتي )


بس نصيحة أبويّي... الزواج ما في احسن منه، لو احسنا الاختيار والا النتيجة حتكون عنوسه :






.


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد شبه باباهم يا روز ههههههههههه
> معتقدش
> نورتى يا قمر *​



اه فعلا اكيد شبه باباهم 
هههههههه 
بس على فكرة لما كبرت بدو شكلها حلو فى الواقع بقا بتبقا غير كده متعرفلهاش وش من ضهر من الغلب اللى شافته :99:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ههههه...
> 
> موضوع لطيف يا رور ( بتذكريني بابنتي )
> 
> ...



اعذرنى 
بس يعنى ايه عنوسة ؟ مفيش حاجة اسمها كده 
وعدم جواز البنت مش وصمة عار :smil7:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه فعلا اكيد شبه باباهم
> هههههههه
> بس على فكرة لما كبرت بدو شكلها حلو فى الواقع بقا بتبقا غير كده متعرفلهاش وش من ضهر من الغلب اللى شافته :99:


*هههههههههه اه فعلا ياريت يبقى شكلها زى دى لما تكبر هتبقى برده حلوة لكن زى ما قولتى يا روز بتبقى عاوزة كتالوج تعريف هههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ههههه...
> 
> موضوع لطيف يا رور ( بتذكريني بابنتي )
> 
> ...


*ميرسى استاذى لحضرتك بس فى حاجة طبعا الجواز كويس لو الاختيار صح 
لكن مفيش حاجة اسمها عنوسة العنوسة افضل 100 مرة من جوازة فاشلة واطفال محرومين من باباهم او مامتهم *
*نورتنى استاذى *​


----------



## اليعازر (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اعذرنى
> بس يعنى ايه عنوسة ؟ مفيش حاجة اسمها كده
> وعدم جواز البنت مش وصمة عار :smil7:



أنا ما قلت *أبداً* انه عدم زواج البنت أمر معيب أو وصمة عار.....

كل ما في الأمر أنني جاريت سياق الموضوع وأحببت أن أضيف لمسة فكاهية..

تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي الشديد.

.

.


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> أنا ما قلت *أبداً* انه عدم زواج البنت أمر معيب أو وصمة عار.....
> 
> كل ما في الأمر أنني جاريت سياق الموضوع وأحببت أن أضيف لمسة فكاهية..
> 
> ...



اوكى عفونا عنك 
سماح المرة ديه ههههههههه :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههههههـ
هى بآربى تضخمت كدآ ليه
 





دآ تعذيب مش جوآز 


   
 *..*​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> ههههههههـ
> هى بآربى تضخمت كدآ ليه
> ...


*ههههههههههههه منورة يا سيكرت 
بيحصل اكتر من كدا صدقينى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يديم علينا العنوسة نعمة و يحفظها من الزوال اااااااااامين:99: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يديم علينا العنوسة نعمة و يحفظها من الزوال اااااااااامين:99: *


*هههههههههههه مش كدا يا شقاوة غلطش انااااااااااا*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش كدا يا شقاوة غلطش انااااااااااا*​



*و انت تغلط ابدا يا جميل :w00t:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انت تغلط ابدا يا جميل :w00t:*


*هههههههههههههه اه انتى عارفانى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأ يا بنات ما تسمعوش الكلام

الجواز حلو وزى الفل*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لأ يا بنات ما تسمعوش الكلام
> 
> الجواز حلو وزى الفل*



ههههههههه بتقولى الكلام ده من قلبك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لأ يا بنات ما تسمعوش الكلام
> 
> الجواز حلو وزى الفل*


*ههههههههههه ماشى يا ايرينى كدا هنقطع على بعض 
هو  مين قال انه وحش بس هو ده المنظر 
وعقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك 
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ههههه...
> 
> موضوع لطيف يا رور ( بتذكريني بابنتي )
> 
> ...


اللى ركبت القطر ماتت 
انت مسمعتش عن حوادث القطورات اللى شغاله اليومين دول 
انت مش من مصر ولا ايه يا استاذنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه بتقولى الكلام ده من قلبك ؟



خلى الطابق مستور يا روحى :heat:

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماشى يا ايرينى كدا هنقطع على بعض
> هو  مين قال انه وحش بس هو ده المنظر
> وعقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك
> ههههههههههههههه*​



*خليهم يجربوا طيب :w00t:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خليهم يجربوا طيب :w00t:*


*هما اكيد بعد الصور دى كلهم هيحبوا يجربوا هههههههه:t17:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لأ يا بنات ما تسمعوش الكلام
> 
> الجواز حلو وزى الفل*



*على فكرة اللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا و لو روحتى فى الشتا كدة احتمال تنشفى من البرد و نخلص leasantr 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه يا بت سيبيهم ع غفلتهم لازم يجربو 
بس البيه مش ظاهر ليه عايزين نشوف كرشو كام متر ههههه
شكلو ظاهر في اولادو اصلاااا
موضوع لذييذ انتي دايما بتنبهيم بس صدقيني البنات هنا  من الصدمه عايزين يجربو


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه يا بت سيبيهم ع غفلتهم لازم يجربو
> بس البيه مش ظاهر ليه عايزين نشوف كرشو كام متر ههههه
> شكلو ظاهر في اولادو اصلاااا
> موضوع لذييذ انتي دايما بتنبهيم بس صدقيني البنات هنا  من الصدمه عايزين يجربو


*ههههههه لا حرام يا لولو لازم انبهم دول حبايبى 
وهما يختارو بقا بعدها 
البيه اكيد زى ما قولتى كرشه مترين 
وولاده بينين يعنى شبهه 30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه لا حرام يا لولو لازم انبهم دول حبايبى
> وهما يختارو بقا بعدها
> البيه اكيد زى ما قولتى كرشه مترين
> وولاده بينين يعنى شبهه 30:*​



ههههههه مش هيتعظو ابدااااا
يبقى البيه يستاهل التغييرات اللي بتحصل في الست30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه مش هيتعظو ابدااااا
> يبقى البيه يستاهل التغييرات اللي بتحصل في الست30:


*ده على اساس انه بيفضل زى ما هو 
اومال الكرش ده ايه اللى بيطلعلوه من تانى يوم هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

بيبقىو شبه البوكيمونات هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيبقىو شبه البوكيمونات هههههه


هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Star Online (25 يناير 2013)

لالا مش للدرجة دي .. اعرف متجوزين وشكلهم متحولش كدة خالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> لالا مش للدرجة دي .. اعرف متجوزين وشكلهم متحولش كدة خالص


*اكيد فى كتير شكلهم زى ما هو بس ده بيحصل للاغلبية العظمى 
هههههههههههه* *منور الموضوع *​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

ما اجمل ان يكون لك طفل جميل تداعبة واسرة جميلة تحبها
ثم انتوا بترموا باللوم على الجواز ليه ؟
هو قالكوا اتخنوا ولا كله كتيير ولا ابقوا كسلنين 
نستعجب احنا على البنت اللى تبقى وخده بالها من نفسها جداا قبل الجواز وبعد الجواز تقولك يا خويا بقى هنتزوق ولا نربى العيال ؟
لاء ياختى ربى العيال ههههههههههه
وعلى ايه اما العيال عبىء خليكوا كده خفاااااااااااااااااف ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> ما اجمل ان يكون لك طفل جميل تداعبة واسرة جميلة تحبها
> ثم انتوا بترموا باللوم على الجواز ليه ؟
> هو قالكوا اتخنوا ولا كله كتيير ولا ابقوا كسلنين
> نستعجب احنا على البنت اللى تبقى وخده بالها من نفسها جداا قبل الجواز وبعد الجواز تقولك يا خويا بقى هنتزوق ولا نربى العيال ؟
> ...


*على فكرة بقا الواحدة بتتخن بعد الجواز والحمل نتيجة تغيير هرمونات فى الجسم يعنى مش بايديها ولا حكاية اكل كتير وبعدين تقدر تنكر ان بعد الاولاد الوقت بيقل ما بين خدمتهم والبيت يعنى فعلا مش هتلقى وقت للزواق زى قبل الاولاد 
نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

هو ممكن يكون مفيش وقت لكن مش مستحيل
وفكرت الهرمونات مجهولة بالنسبه لنا ؟وفكرت الرياضة والتمارين مجهوله  بالنسبة لكم؟
منبررش الكسل بضيق الوقت
ومتحوليش بقى تناقشينى علشان مش بسكت 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> هو ممكن يكون مفيش وقت لكن مش مستحيل
> وفكرت الهرمونات مجهولة بالنسبه لنا ؟وفكرت الرياضة والتمارين مجهوله  بالنسبة لكم؟
> منبررش الكسل بضيق الوقت
> ومتحوليش بقى تناقشينى علشان مش بسكت
> ههههههههههه​


*يشرفنى النقاش مع حضرتك قول كل اللى فى نفسك ههههههه*
*اوكى انا متفقة معاك انه مش مستحيل لكن برده نعزر الست خصوصا بعد ولادة البيبى بيبقى الموضوع صعب وسهر وقلة نوم لازن نقدر ده وانا مقلتش ان كل الستات كدا بالعكس فى ستات كتير بعد انجاب اول بيبى بتحافظ على جسمها وتحاول ترجع تانى زى ما كانت بالدايت والرياضة لكن ده مش اسمه كسل ده ضيق وقت والميزة اللى فى كل الرجالة انهم دايما بيطلعوا مبررات كان الحاجة دى سهلة كلامكم سهل لكن لو عشتوا الواقع هتلاقى ان الست بتتعب ما بين الولاد والبيت اعزروها 30:*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

*



والميزة اللى فى كل الرجالة انهم دايما بيطلعوا مبررات كان الحاجة دى 
سهلة كلامكم سهل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه ده الموضوع مش موضوع تحريض ضد الجواز ده الموضوع موضوع تحريض ضد الرجال بقى 
مفهمتش انا بقى كده قبل ما ادخل الموضوع ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> *
> اه ده الموضوع مش موضوع تحريض ضد الجواز ده الموضوع موضوع تحريض ضد الرجال بقى
> مفهمتش انا بقى كده قبل ما ادخل الموضوع ههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههههه تقدر تقول كدا 
نحن فى خدمة الشعب :crazy_pil*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

> *لكن برده نعزر الست خصوصا بعد ولادة البيبى بيبقى الموضوع صعب وسهر وقلة نوم لازن نقدر ده *





> *والميزة اللى فى كل الرجالة انهم دايما بيطلعوا مبررات كان الحاجة دى سهلة كلامكم سهل*


*
ياحول الله يارب !!!

معاكي حق
الرجالة عمرها ما بتعذر ولا بترحم

والستات هي بس اللي بتعذر وبتقدر

بس أنا عايز أعرف هو الموضوع ده قلب ليه كدة على الرجالة مش هو كان على الجواز في الأول ؟!
هو كل مواضيعكم لازم تقلبوها علينا في النهاية ؟؟
*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

انتى اللى فتحتى على نفسك فواتيح 
جالك جرجس اهو وجرجس مش محتاج توصية هههههههههه
موضوعك يا جرجس عايزك توصل الموضوع ده لانه موضوع عنصرى وفيه اضطهاد للرجل ويتم غلق الموضوع
ثورا ثورا ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ياحول الله يارب !!!
> 
> معاكي حق
> ...



 *الكلام اللى قولته كان رد على سلفانتو 
انتوا اللى بتنكشونا لازم ارد طبعا 
لا الموضوع مقلبش ولا حاجة بس هو فعلا يخص الرجل والست فلازم تيجى سيرتهم فى الموضوع 30:*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> انتى اللى فتحتى على نفسك فواتيح
> جالك جرجس اهو وجرجس مش محتاج توصية هههههههههه
> موضوعك يا جرجس عايزك توصل الموضوع ده لانه موضوع عنصرى وفيه اضطهاد للرجل ويتم غلق الموضوع
> ثورا ثورا ههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههه

أيوة
ثورة ثورة حتى النصر يا رجال

العفو يا فندم ده أقل واجب ههههه

الواحد ياخي ساكت ساكت وبيكبر دماغه كتير ودول شغالين غسيل ونشر فينا ليل نهار
كإننا إحنا التسلية بتاعتهم !!!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> انتى اللى فتحتى على نفسك فواتيح
> جالك جرجس اهو وجرجس مش محتاج توصية هههههههههه
> موضوعك يا جرجس عايزك توصل الموضوع ده لانه موضوع عنصرى وفيه اضطهاد للرجل ويتم غلق الموضوع
> ثورا ثورا ههههههه​


*هههههههههه وانا مش هديكم الفرصة مش هنولهالكم ابدا انا هادية خالص مالص اهووووووووو 30:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> أيوة
> ثورة ثورة حتى النصر يا رجال
> ...


*معنديش مانع انا نعمل ثورة بس مليش دعوة بالردود اللى هتلاقوها بكرة من حبايبى البنات 
ويبقى انتوا اللى ابتديتوا ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

* كلام مية مية  ولا فراخ الجمعية. والله البنت  رورو ايهاب بتقول كلام زى الفل . استمرى  . استمرى . استمرى  وعلى راء الاديب العالمى  . دقة ساعة العمل . الى الامام . الى الامام*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * كلام مية مية  ولا فراخ الجمعية. والله البنت  رورو ايهاب بتقول كلام زى الفل . استمرى  . استمرى . استمرى  وعلى راء الاديب العالمى  . دقة ساعة العمل . الى الامام . الى الامام*


*هههههههههه ضحتنى بس ممكن اعرف ايه سبب الفرحة العارمة تييييييييييىى*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معنديش مانع انا نعمل ثورة بس مليش دعوة بالردود اللى هتلاقوها بكرة من حبايبى البنات
> ويبقى انتوا اللى ابتديتوا ههههههههههه
> *​



*الله الله !!!

يعني أنتوا أهو بتعرفوا تردوا ولسانكم طول كدة

منين بقى الرجالة مفتريين ومش بيقدروكم ومش بيعذروكم و ....... و ........ إلخ ؟؟

وأنتوا مظلومين معانا ياحيني !!!
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *الله الله !!!
> 
> يعني أنتوا أهو بتعرفوا تردوا ولسانكم طول كدة
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه دى نقرة ودى نقرة 
ايوة احنا مقلناش اننا مش بنعرف نرد 
بنرد بس ايه دخل ده بعدم تقدير الرجل للست فى التعب اللى بتتعبه وهو مغمض عينه عن كل ده 

ما علينا الموضوع احنا كدا بعدنا عن الموضوع خالص 
ممكن تتكلم فى النقط دى فى المصطبة ونتناقش فيها *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على فكرة اللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا و لو روحتى فى الشتا كدة احتمال تنشفى من البرد و نخلص leasantr
> *



دا مين اللى بيكدب دا ؟؟؟؟:smil16:

أنا و لا رورو ؟؟؟:t30:

و بعدين يا أوختشى ماله الجواز يعنى ؟؟؟:big4:

طب إتجوزى كدة الأول و بعدين نشوف ح تقولى إيه 30:

يعنى أهو زى الامتحان الكلينيكال ...............و أهو يبقى عملى ههههههههههههه :mus13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> دا مين اللى بيكدب دا ؟؟؟؟:smil16:
> 
> أنا و لا رورو ؟؟؟:t30:
> 
> ...


*مالها رورو قالت الحق وجبتلهم الموضوع بالصور كمان اهو ههههههههههه
اعمل ايه اكتر من كدا تانى :crazy_pil*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ضحتنى بس ممكن اعرف ايه سبب الفرحة العارمة تييييييييييىى*​



*التطور الطبيعى   ياحواء . :999::999::999::999: ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههه موضوع لزيز جداجدا


----------



## dudu (25 يناير 2013)

موضوع لطيف يا رور :new6: :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههه موضوع لزيز جداجدا


*ميرسى يا حبوا منورة يا قمر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

dudu قال:


> موضوع لطيف يا رور :new6: :new6:


*ميرسى لمرورك نورت *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> هو ممكن يكون مفيش وقت لكن مش مستحيل
> وفكرت الهرمونات مجهولة بالنسبه لنا ؟وفكرت الرياضة والتمارين مجهوله  بالنسبة لكم؟
> منبررش الكسل بضيق الوقت
> ومتحوليش بقى تناقشينى علشان مش بسكت
> ههههههههههه​



*يعنى بتتكلم و بتهددنا كمان اننا مش نناقش دة ايه الجبروت دة :bomb: فكرة الرياضة و التمارين مش مجهولة عندنا .. بس فكرة مصاريف الجيم و توفير وقت و مصاريف البيبى سيتر اللى هتقعد مع ابن حضرتك لحد ما انا اخلص تمارينى هى اللى مجهولة عندكم :fun_lol: .. اطبخى يا جارية كلف يا سيدى :smil15:*




girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> الواحد ياخي ساكت ساكت وبيكبر دماغه كتير ودول شغالين غسيل ونشر فينا ليل نهار
> كإننا إحنا التسلية بتاعتهم !!!*​





girgis2 قال:


> ​



*و احنا لقينا تسلية تانية و متسليناش :fun_lol: 
نعيش و نغسل .. دة حتى الغسيل نظافة :smil15:*



girgis2 قال:


> *الله الله !!!
> 
> يعني أنتوا أهو بتعرفوا تردوا ولسانكم طول كدة
> 
> ...



*انت اول مرة تعرف اننا بنعرف نرد ولا ايه ؟؟ دة انت فايتك كتير :new6:

سلامة حينك .. انشالله العيال الوحشة و انت لأ :fun_lol:*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> دا مين اللى بيكدب دا ؟؟؟؟:smil16:
> 
> أنا و لا رورو ؟؟؟:t30:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه مابلاش تفكرينى بالكلينيكال ربنا يخليكى :fun_oops: مظنش انى لو اتجوزت هلحق اقول اصلا :fun_lol:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مالها رورو قالت الحق وجبتلهم الموضوع بالصور كمان اهو ههههههههههه
> اعمل ايه اكتر من كدا تانى :crazy_pil*​



*عداكى العيب و قزح .. استنى العيب اللى بعده :fun_lol:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

غريبه  اللي بيقولو بيجيبو سيره الراجل ليه؟؟مهو هو سبب كل المصااايب اللي بتحصل ل الست:bomb:
ده لازم يتعدم في الميدان العام:bomb:
عايزينها تخلف منتخب كره قدم وتبقى رشيقه:2:
طب ازاي..؟؟وكل يوم طبيخ للراجل...محدش يقولي تعمل رجيم ومش تاكل معاه..ليه ان شاء الله هي تتعب وتطبخ وهو ياكل وهي تتفرج,,,ده حتى حرام:2:
ايه الانانيه دي,,,ده الراجل طول اليوم في الشغل رايح وجاي يعني شغلو رياضه ,, و برضو في حاجات غريبه بتظهر ف شكلو..
وايه تلعب رياضه..اكيد بتقصدو الحركات اللي بتقطع نفس الواحد يعني من الشقا ل الشقا اكتر ..رياضه يعني تروح جيم او تشتري لوازم الرياضه دي الات رياضيه وكريمات... والحاجات دي  بالنسبه للراجل الشرقي هرطقات هههه
مش بقولكو يستاهل الاعدام وفي ميدان عام
سبحان الله...​


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

* :mus13: :mus13:*​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و احنا لقينا تسلية تانية و متسليناش :fun_lol:
> نعيش و نغسل .. دة حتى الغسيل نظافة :smil15:*
> 
> 
> ...




*نعيش و نغسل .. دة حتى الغسيل نظافة :smil15:

ياله يا بت أمشي إنجري من هنا :act31:

أحنا عارفين ننضف نفسنا كويس مش محتاجينكم

روحوا دورو بقى على نفسكم يا بنات طنطو حوا !!!

يا اللي مش بتقبلوا حد يقولكم أنتوا غلط أبداًاًاً أبداًاًاً :smil15:

*
*انت اول مرة تعرف اننا بنعرف نرد ولا ايه ؟؟ دة انت فايتك كتير :new6:

لا مش أول مرة أعرف ياختي

أنا بس بثبت حالة :bomb: على حواء من كلامكم أنتم عشان متقولوش إنكم مظلومين معانا تاني

إثبات حالة: إفتراء حواء ولسانها المسحوب منها زيك كدة

وعلى رأي اللي قال: شهدت شاهدة من أهلها :new6:

**سلامة حينك .. انشالله العيال الوحشة و انت لأ :fun_lol:

الله يسلمك

طب خليكي أنتِ مع العيال عشان دول موووش من مستاوايا :smil15: :smil15:

:new6: :new6: :new6:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> * :mus13: :mus13:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بت !! الكلمة دى بكرهها عمى و مش بسامح فيها بالنسبة لى غلطة لا تغتفر :ranting: اسحبها فورًا :ranting:

اثبات حالة ؟؟ هو الاخ نص متر ؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يناير 2013)

متعقديش البنات يا روزو
وقولى لهم الزواج شر لا بد منه


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بت !! الكلمة دى بكرهها عمى و مش بسامح فيها بالنسبة لى غلطة لا تغتفر :ranting: اسحبها فورًا :ranting:
> 
> اثبات حالة ؟؟ هو الاخ نص متر ؟؟*



*
هههههههههههههههه

سجل يا تاريخ !! :
العبد لله - الغلبان - إستفز شقاوة بحالها وعصبها كمان :fun_lol:
ما أنا عارف إن دي بتستفزك وبصراحة كنت قاصد

يعني يرضيكي تقولي على غسلنا ونشرنا إنه نضافة وأنا مش أرد ولو بكلمة بسيط زي (بت) دي ؟؟؟ ههههه

خلاص ياستي

أعتذر عن الكلمة وبسحبها عشان متزعليش

أنا الكبير العاقل برضة :mus13:

نص متر ؟؟ هههههههههههههه

لا يا ختي (متر) و( 3÷4 ) كمان الحمد لله :new6: :new6:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يناير 2013)

ايه ده جد ولا هزار عايزاها تولع ناار
اوعي تقبلي اعتذارو يا شقاوه
هو قال يا بت و  كمان امشي
ليه هو انتي عيله بتلعبي قدام بيتهم...ازاي اصلا فكر يقولك كده..ما انتي اللي ساكتالو...
ايه الناس دي...اوعي تفوتيها...ده اللي اعرفو عنك
اروح اجيب الشله تتفرج واجي


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2013)

* انتى بتهدى النفوس  صح ​*


----------



## girgis2 (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه ده جد ولا هزار عايزاها تولع ناار
> اوعي تقبلي اعتذارو يا شقاوه
> هو قال يا بت و  كمان امشي
> ليه هو انتي عيله بتلعبي قدام بيتهم...ازاي اصلا فكر يقولك كده..ما انتي اللي ساكتالو...
> ...



*بذمتك يا شيخة مين اللي يستاهل إعدام دلوقتي بسبب نيته السودة ؟؟ :smil15:
:new6: :new6:

*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2013)

*



يعنى بتتكلم و بتهددنا كمان اننا مش نناقش دة ايه 
الجبروت دة :bomb: 
فكرة الرياضة و التمارين مش مجهولة عندنا .. بس فكرة مصاريف الجيم و توفير وقت و 
مصاريف البيبى سيتر اللى هتقعد مع ابن حضرتك لحد ما انا اخلص تمارينى هى اللى 
مجهولة عندكم :fun_lol: 
.. اطبخى يا جارية كلف يا سيدى :smil15:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ايه ايه انتى دخله سخنة كده ليه اعصابك ؟
اللى بتكلمى فيه ده موضوع تانى خالص مش زنب الموضوع انك تختارى شخص بخيل مثلا او معندهوش روح المشركة دى مشكلتك انتى 
وده اللى رد بيه اخونا اليعازر وقال احسنى الاختيار زى ما انا كمان هحسن الاختيار ومش هختار وحده بتفضل طول الوقت شيلة الواد تهشتك فيه ههههههه او بتقضى عمرها كله جوا المطبخ مثلاا 
متحوليش تدفعى عن افعال سلبية*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2013)

*ههههه والله ضحكتيني جيباهم منين دول

بصي انا في ده كله عايزة اتجوز عشان اتخن بس 
يعني ممكن اتجوز وبعد ماتخن ال5 كيلو اللي انا ارفع قضيه خلع ☺☺

موضوع جميل وليكي عندي تقييم متقلقيش
هلف واجيلك ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى بتتكلم و بتهددنا كمان اننا مش نناقش دة ايه الجبروت دة :bomb: فكرة الرياضة و التمارين مش مجهولة عندنا .. بس فكرة مصاريف الجيم و توفير وقت و مصاريف البيبى سيتر اللى هتقعد مع ابن حضرتك لحد ما انا اخلص تمارينى هى اللى مجهولة عندكم :fun_lol: .. اطبخى يا جارية كلف يا سيدى :smil15:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ايوة كدا يا شقاوتى اديهم هما عاوزين يعملوا ثورة ثورة ضدنا 
مش عارفين هيقفوا قصاد مين :fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههه والله ضحكتيني جيباهم منين دول
> 
> بصي انا في ده كله عايزة اتجوز عشان اتخن بس
> يعني ممكن اتجوز وبعد ماتخن ال5 كيلو اللي انا ارفع قضيه خلع ☺☺
> ...


*ههههههههههه جتك نيلة فى مليون طريقة تتخنى بيها 
اوعى تنتحرى وتتجوزى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ايه ايه انتى دخله سخنة كده ليه اعصابك ؟
> ...


*انا مستغربة من الكلام يعنى ولا كدا عاجب ولاكدا عاجب نعمل ايه يعنى علشان نعجب نولع فى نفسنا ونخلص 
يعنى لو معملتش اكل تقولوا دى دلوعة مش يتدخل المطبخ وفى نفس ذات الوقت مش عاوزها تقضى طول الوقت فى المطبخ هو من حلاوته يعنى هتقعد فيه طول اليوم اكيد هتخلص الاكل وتطلع منه يعنى 
ومش عاوزها تهشتك الواد ههههههههههه
يعنى تعمل ايه متشلوش وتسبه يعيط ساعتها حضراتكم هتتضايقه من زنه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> غريبه  اللي بيقولو بيجيبو سيره الراجل ليه؟؟مهو هو سبب كل المصااايب اللي بتحصل ل الست:bomb:
> ده لازم يتعدم في الميدان العام:bomb:
> عايزينها تخلف منتخب كره قدم وتبقى رشيقه:2:
> طب ازاي..؟؟وكل يوم طبيخ للراجل...محدش يقولي تعمل رجيم ومش تاكل معاه..ليه ان شاء الله هي تتعب وتطبخ وهو ياكل وهي تتفرج,,,ده حتى حرام:2:
> ...


*ايوة يا لولو قوللهم اديهم انا معاكى فى كلامك هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> متعقديش البنات يا روزو
> وقولى لهم الزواج شر لا بد منه


*هما متعقدين لوحدهم يا استاذى مش محتاجين يعنى هههههههههه*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 يناير 2013)

*



انا مستغربة من الكلام يعنى ولا كدا عاجب ولاكدا عاجب نعمل ايه يعنى 
علشان نعجب نولع فى نفسنا ونخلص 
يعنى لو معملتش اكل تقولوا دى دلوعة مش يتدخل 
المطبخ وفى نفس ذات الوقت مش عاوزها تقضى طول الوقت فى المطبخ هو من حلاوته يعنى 
هتقعد فيه طول اليوم اكيد هتخلص الاكل وتطلع منه يعنى 
ومش عاوزها تهشتك الواد 
ههههههههههه
يعنى تعمل ايه متشلوش وتسبه يعيط ساعتها حضراتكم هتتضايقه من زنه 
:fun_lol:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*لاء هشتكى الواد يا ماما
الواحد مستغرب جداا ,على كده العالم بتوع الغرب دول مش بنى ادمين عاديين بقى ! يا اما بيجبولهم هشتاكة بالكهربا ههههههه
علشان يلاقوا فية وقت يحافظوا على اجسمهم واعمال البيت واحيان كتيره عمل فى الخارج
ثم ايه الولاد اللى بيزنوا دول طول اليوم انتوا هتخلفوا ولاد ولا بتهوفن ؟
اكيد طبعا هيكون فى حاجة بيبكى منها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> لاء هشتكى الواد يا ماما
> الواحد مستغرب جداا ,على كده العالم بتوع الغرب دول مش بنى ادمين عاديين بقى ! يا اما بيجبولهم هشتاكة بالكهربا ههههههه
> علشان يلاقوا فية وقت يحافظوا على اجسمهم واعمال البيت واحيان كتيره عمل فى الخارج
> ثم ايه الولاد اللى بيزنوا دول طول اليوم انتوا هتخلفوا ولاد ولا بتهوفن ؟
> اكيد طبعا هيكون فى حاجة بيبكى منها​


*ههههههههههههه ضحكتنى طب الهشتاكة اللى بالكهربا مين اللى هيدفع فلوسها مش حضرتك 
اه اولاد اليومين دووووووووول مش بيبطلوا زن 
نعملهم ايه بقاااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 يناير 2013)

*دة حال البنات اللى لسة متجوزين .. حتى البسلة طابخينها بقشرها ههههههههههه*​ 




​​ 

البسلة بقشرها؟؟ :O​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههه ده ظلم وافتراء محصلتش دى مش معقول *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص انا غيرت رأئي مش هتزوج
 ههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك حببتي
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2013)

SALVATION قال:


> *دة حال البنات اللى لسة متجوزين .. حتى البسلة طابخينها بقشرها ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*] هو دة الكلام  ممتاز مية مية يا مستر . صح  وكمان بتاخذ توكيل عند دكتور امراض باطنيها  
  من العك  بتاعها  المشكلة  اول ما تروح تخطب تقول ام العروسة كل ياحبيبى  محدش يستغرب على حبيبى دة علشا ن لسة  فى الاول . بعد كدة فى كلام  تانى . دوق ياحبيبى دة بنتى عملها برجليها  هههههههه اقصد بايدها  وتبقى امها طحنها نفسها فى المطبخ  ............ وعجبى ههههه
رحمتك يارب  *
[/B]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص انا غيرت رأئي مش هتزوج
> ههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههه مش عاوزاكى تتعقدى يا قلبى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يناير 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *] هو دة الكلام  ممتاز مية مية يا مستر . صح  وكمان بتاخذ توكيل عند دكتور امراض باطنيها
> من العك  بتاعها  المشكلة  اول ما تروح تخطب تقول ام العروسة كل ياحبيبى  محدش يستغرب على حبيبى دة علشا ن لسة  فى الاول . بعد كدة فى كلام  تانى . دوق ياحبيبى دة بنتى عملها برجليها  هههههههه اقصد بايدها  وتبقى امها طحنها نفسها فى المطبخ  ............ وعجبى ههههه
> رحمتك يارب  *
> [/B]​


*طب كويس انها بتقول يا حبيبتى مش كل الحموات بتقول كدا هههههههههههه

بس مش بتوصل لطبخ البسلة بقشرها حرام عليكم *​


----------

